# Who's got COD 5 PS3



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

As title says. 

Should we try and have a DW shoot up ?


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I have it mate on regular and play in a competitive gaming clan on console gaming I would be up for some DW wars 
Add me on psn nighty25 and we will get some games in


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

ive got it not on very much but you can add me same user name as here :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

nighty said:


> I have it mate on regular and play in a competitive gaming clan on console gaming I would be up for some DW wars
> Add me on psn nighty25 and we will get some games in


Whats the clan thing all about mate ? Heard one of the kids on about that the other day.

My id thebag69


----------



## macdo (May 31, 2006)

im on macdo22 is my user id if anyone wants to add me!


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

im mainsyj feel free to add me too :thumb:


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

theshrew said:


> Whats the clan thing all about mate ? Heard one of the kids on about that the other day.
> 
> My id thebag69


Basicly you make up a clan with about 15 to 20 members and compete on a gaming ladder by playing other clans from all over europe. I think there is about 300 clans on the cod waw ps3 ladder atm. There are all mode clans and s&d only clans.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've just completed it. Messing on the zombie level now. I'm wonder_d if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm on cod5 psn [dw] sitrep12 :wave:


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

alright guys my psn name is thomc i play cod5 quite abit lol mainly hardcore s and d, also play gta alot too add me if anyone wants a game


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes we should


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just it today so I suck so far 

*RRRussUK*


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have this too

Dareslam


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I mainly play domination and search and destroy. It would b a laugh if we got 6 people in a party then kick ass at domo or teamdeath match. Or we could get 12 or 18 people and get a big private match on the go! Would anyone be up for it? Someone with a good Internet connection would have to host though because my connection is crap! Anyone willing to host?

Add psn to the list if interested,

nighty25


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I will add you lot later tonight. 

Im getting better at it now on level 20 only got it on Sat. 

Id host something well if i new how to


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Have this too, but PS3 is away getting repaired...

psn: pinzle


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Add : QuikFliQ


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Guys I organised a few team death match nights on COD4 and would be glad to do the same with 5. Give me a week for my 16meg connection to come on line and maybe next weds we could have an inaugral match? Probably a private match at first and then if need be we can go against other clans on later dates???


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

SOunds good to me! Can we make it after 8pm, as I'm not allowed on the PS3 before then. :doublesho:doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

lol 9pm seems to be the best time as our respective Mrs's can watch their soaps:lol:


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

a man with a plan:thumb:
count me in!


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds good man, Could get a good 6 player team off here i'm sure!


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

need a player on the team? :wave: PSN : thomc


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I would be up for this too brazo add me on the psn nighty25. I was on with a few of the dw guys earlyer mainsyj and sitrep12 we played a few ranked teamdeath matches and won everyone of them ,think i was top every game we played even managed a wee 15 kill streak on cliffside with the trusty sniper rifle. 

It was a good laugh guys well played both of you we raped quite a few campers and jugger abusers! lol. Oh and tank whores to i can't stand the tanks i even reverted to using them on downfall.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

enjoyed it chaps :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm in :thumb:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

if anyones intrested in leveling up, if we all go the same clan and play another that involves dw members, go to domination and just take point b after each other, one taem takes it goes out the other team walks in and gets it then the other team goes back in, every1 gets 2000xp- per match


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

liamsxa said:


> if anyones intrested in leveling up, if we all go the same clan and play another that involves dw members, go to domination and just take point b after each other, one taem takes it goes out the other team walks in and gets it then the other team goes back in, every1 gets 2000xp- per match


Stat padding is gay.


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> if anyones intrested in leveling up, if we all go the same clan and play another that involves dw members, go to domination and just take point b after each other, one taem takes it goes out the other team walks in and gets it then the other team goes back in, every1 gets 2000xp- per match


I don't think so I can't stand these **** holes who do this why buy a game and cheat to rank up. I kill them when ever I get put into games with them gives me great pleasure. Just play the game and enjoy it that's what it's all about having a laugh not about rank or k/dr. Just my 2p!


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

To make things a bit easy for everyone if they wanna add each other thought it would be a good idea to do a list. So if you want adding on copy and paste the list add ya name on. 

nighty25
notsosmall
macdo22
thebag69
mainsyj
wonder_d
sitrep12
thomc
RRRussUK
Dareslam
pinzle
QuikFliQ

I think they are all right ?


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

theshrew said:


> To make things a bit easy for everyone if they wanna add each other thought it would be a good idea to do a list. So if you want adding on copy and paste the list add ya name on.
> 
> nighty25
> notsosmall
> ...


im up for a game tonight what game modes you guys all play im personally a hardcore s n d man but im easy, ill have a glimpse at this list if you add me just say your from dw and i will likewise


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

nighty said:


> I would be up for this too brazo add me on the psn nighty25. I was on with a few of the dw guys earlyer mainsyj and sitrep12 we played a few ranked teamdeath matches and won everyone of them ,think i was top every game we played even managed a wee 15 kill streak on cliffside with the trusty sniper rifle.
> 
> It was a good laugh guys well played both of you we raped quite a few campers and jugger abusers! lol. Oh and tank whores to i can't stand the tanks i even reverted to using them on downfall.


some quality action nighty, you can kick ass! 
hopfully get a few on tonight :thumb:


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll defo be on the night guys so anyone is up for a few games add me and we'll kick some ass and get a laugh if anyone has a head set turn it on.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

We're on now! Where did all these ****ney's come from?!


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

I was on earlyer but forgot I had a clan match at 8 o'clock then I had to come off cause the mrs wanted to watch some rubbish on the tv. I'll add the people I don't have on my friends list the mora and maybe we can get a few games in then.


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Added you all with a message dW! lol


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's the thread with everyone's PSN name!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65184&highlight=ranchopancho


----------



## rpsmith79 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi im new here but i'll add my ID anyway, rpsmith79

I play most evenings between 5-7, i think i'm a bit obsessed


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone up for a few games of domo the night we would need someone with a good Internet connection to host though. We need a host and 5 players. How about 7 o'clock or what time would suit? Reply if interested!
Cheers


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry guys my thooper dooper connection won't be installed until Monday now so best I don't play host till then!


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok I'm up for this
PSN Griff110

Tom


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

count me in lads, im always on COD add tig_2006


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

me too

presty10:thumb:


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Goodfella31 play cod 4 alot to


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

spider1982 - play primarily CoD4, but add me if you fancy a game!!


----------

